# Cinesamples CineStrings RUNS



## Cinesamples (Nov 6, 2014)

CineStrings RUNS is now available. The most composer-friendly strings scales, runs and rips library in the world. Recorded at the world famous MGM Scoring Stage at Sony Pictures studios in Los Angeles, CA. 

CineStrings RUNS compliments both our CineStrings CORE library and our popular Hollywoodwinds library (the mapping is identical to Hollywoodwinds). There is nothing more realistic than the actual recordings of strings runs in a great room. Combined with our advanced script and easy-to-use interface, this is a highly realistic library for anyone who needs to add a more realistic flair to their mockups.

In particular, check out the "Sync to Downbeat" function. This feature allows you to sync the end of the run to the nearest downbeat, regardless of where you start in the bar, or your time signature. The runs will also sync to changing tempos mid-run. It's pretty cool... and very useful for writing quickly!


Learn more --> http://cinesamples.com/product/cinestrings-runs

Price: $149 USD

We also have a special upgrade pricing for owners of CineStrings CORE. We sent out coupon codes to you that takes $50 off the price ($99 USD)

Thanks everyone, we hope you like this library as much as we do.


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 6, 2014)

Wow - great price(s)! :D


----------



## Mike Connelly (Nov 6, 2014)

Looks awesome. Any plans to have a HWW update any time soon with some of the new features like sync to downbeat?


----------



## whinecellar (Nov 6, 2014)

Awesome! Well done guys!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 6, 2014)

Terrific product and price. And yes in the fullness of time an update to HWW to match would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Cinesamples (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks guys,

Sync to Downbeat will be coming to Hollywoodwinds.

Everything works identically to Hollywoodwinds except the Sync to Downbeat function. Tempo locking and mapping are identical on both libraries.

You can actually copy/paste your midi from CineStrings RUNS to Hollywoodwinds, and vice versa, and the mapping is identical.


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 6, 2014)

you had me at downbeat! 

fingers crossed for an upgrade to hollywoodwinds to match this feature and the mutlipatches


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 6, 2014)

oops crossed posts! great news Cinesamples!


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 6, 2014)

WOW! This is brilliant!


----------



## jneebz (Nov 6, 2014)

SO GREAT! Thank you!

-Jamie


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 6, 2014)

On my xmas wishlist. Great idea and sound!


----------



## Christof (Nov 6, 2014)

I love it!


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 6, 2014)

Just installed and it does exactly what it says on the tin! Great sound and value.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 6, 2014)

Great job guys. Instant buy!


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Nov 6, 2014)

That will be my Christmas present for myself this year. I expected this to cost more and am now really stoked about it. Great pricing, thanks Cinesamples.


----------



## AndrewS (Nov 6, 2014)

CineSamples @ Thu Nov 06 said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Sync to Downbeat will be coming to Hollywoodwinds.
> 
> ...



Any ballpark ETA for the HWW update? String Runs sounds awesome!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 13, 2014)

Anyone using this yet? If so, how is it blending with non-CS string libraries?


----------



## AC986 (Nov 13, 2014)

This is just violins? No cellos or bass runs included?


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 13, 2014)

I haven't pick this up yet, but plan to. Since these are just violins, I'm wondering how they are panned. Are they in-place, panned left, or in the middle?

90% of the time, think I'd want at least 2 octaves "running". Doing the exact same thing for the violas an octave down, would really be cool.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 13, 2014)

:oops: bought this away from home, only just remembered I hadn't installed it :oops: 

It's staging matches Cinestrings. The full mix is actually pretty even (very slightly to the left), the close mics are panned by default.

It's a joy beyond words how it's a perfect and seamless match to Hollywoodwinds. Once CS reprogram that lib so the rest of the features are the same, I'll just play with them all day.

In terms of other libs - well, it'll match just as well or not as the rest of the Cinestrings library really. It's not particularly ambient, I add quite a bit of tail, so that helps.


----------



## ed buller (Nov 13, 2014)

it's ace...works very well and sounds fab

e


----------



## Michael Barry (Nov 13, 2014)

The runs were recorded in position on the stage, slightly to the left where the violins sit.
All our orchestral libraries are recorded in position. 

This library is sort of one (or two or three trick) pony. It does what it is created to do very well - it is very neutral sounding - it fits everything. I've been using it a lot lately and I love stacking libraries - sounds great.


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 13, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Nov 13 said:


> :oops: bought this away from home, only just remembered I hadn't installed it :oops:
> 
> It's staging matches Cinestrings. The full mix is actually pretty even (very slightly to the left), the close mics are panned by default.
> 
> ...



I have gotten so much mileage out of hollywoodwinds, I've been doubling with the string transition patch from OSR. This'll make life easier for sure!


----------



## mgpqa1 (Dec 29, 2015)

More than a year later, what's everyone's thoughts on this library now? Is it essential? I own CineStrings Core and part of me thinks I should really push my programming skills to create runs from scratch using what I already have... the other part of me thinks why make things needlessly more difficult and just go for some pre-recorded runs that already sound nice and natural (plus it's still on sale for a few more days).


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 29, 2015)

mgpqa1 said:


> I own CineStrings Core and part of me thinks I should really push my programming skills to create runs from scratch using what I already have...



yeah you could do that...or you could use runs that have already been recorded and will sync to tempo and to the downbeat, will sound 10 times better than anything you could program yourself from CS core, will blend perfectly with your other strings and can be dropped into a project in about 5 seconds.

IMHO, push your programming skills in other areas.


----------



## feck (Dec 29, 2015)

CS Runs have really worked well in several cues here. Super easy, and very natural sounding.


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 29, 2015)

prodigalson said:


> yeah you could do that...or you could use runs that have already been recorded and will sync to tempo and to the downbeat, will sound 10 times better than anything you could program yourself from CS core, will blend perfectly with your other strings and can be dropped into a project in about 5 seconds.



+1



feck said:


> CS Runs have really worked well in several cues here. Super easy, and very natural sounding.



+1


----------



## mgpqa1 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks, all. I think I know what my next purchase will be.


----------

